# Best Hook for Red Drum



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

pups and big drum...........

Put this on the general forum then thought the experts down Hatteras way might chime in.............at least a dozen or more different versions out there now..........circle and non-circle.............the old Mustad 39960 used to be king but I'm bettin' most don't even use it anymore.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Whatever hook in your experience,hooks the fish,lands it without guthooking is the right hook to use...


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I expected that from you..............Bet I'm using the same hook as you but while shopping on the NET found several variations............but the newer ones had zero reviews so was hoping someone here had tried them.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I prefer circles myself. It catches Drum for me.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

flathead said:


> I expected that from you..............Bet I'm using the same hook as you but while shopping on the NET found several variations............but the newer ones had zero reviews so was hoping someone here had tried them.


Sorry Frank,I'm oleschool and go along with the ole proverb "if'n it ain't broke don't fix it"... haha,probably be using those ole nickle plated mustad 9/0 j's if the hook point didn't break all the time.........


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Well DD, if'n I'm holding my rod it's got Owner 5111 10/0 Js on the end........... If'n I'm lazy and sittin' lookin' at the " scenery " it's got 10/0 Eagle Claw circles on the end..........but where I'm fishin' now, at night I've still got about 1/2 dozen of those old Mustad nickel plated 10/0s and a dozen or so of the old 10/0 black ones for the biters.......think I got those from Xpierrat ..............just tied a couple dozen of the Owner 5111 10/0 Js yesterday.............using 80# leader material 'cause there are so many biters around...........where I'm fishin' nobody had seen a Hatteras type drum rig except for a couple boat captains.........I believe I could sell hundreds just walking the beach............47 " biggest we've got so far..........biggest problem is all the newbies showing up now that have read on the Net that braid is the magic line.....................every body with a sand spike is using 50#-65# braid............but, the reason I posted this was because I ran into half a dozen, maybe more.........variations and different brands............was hoping some folks had tried the stuff.........I am also too old school to order the new stuff..........at least until I hear some ancient old phart has tried it............


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

flathead said:


> Well DD, if'n I'm holding my rod it's got Owner 5111 10/0 Js on the end........... If'n I'm lazy and sittin' lookin' at the " scenery " it's got 10/0 Eagle Claw circles on the end..........but where I'm fishin' now, at night I've still got about 1/2 dozen of those old Mustad nickel plated 10/0s and a dozen or so of the old 10/0 black ones for the biters.......think I got those from Xpierrat ..............just tied a couple dozen of the Owner 5111 10/0 Js yesterday.............using 80# leader material 'cause there are so many biters around...........where I'm fishin' nobody had seen a Hatteras type drum rig except for a couple boat captains.........I believe I could sell hundreds just walking the beach............47 " biggest we've got so far..........biggest problem is all the newbies showing up now that have read on the Net that braid is the magic line.....................every body with a sand spike is using 50#-65# braid............but, the reason I posted this was because I ran into half a dozen, maybe more.........variations and different brands............was hoping some folks had tried the stuff.........I am also too old school to order the new stuff..........at least until I hear some ancient old phart has tried it............


Us "ancient old pharts" have to stick together... Braid,for drum on a stretch of beach at night is not good whether it is crowded or not,I sympathize with you there ole man...


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

9/0 J hook


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I left you an answer on the main forum. 

And after a bit more thought.... My VERY FAVORITE HOOK, is whichever one has a Drum connected to it.
If I am not mistaken the #1 Drum Pro uses Gami Big Rivers currently. 

Way to Pricey for the way I lose hooks, but I think "He Knows a Guy" and gets a discount


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I use 10/0 Gami Octo J Black, 10/0 Owner SSW Circle, and I’ve got some mustad 36990 14/0 I’m trying this fall for a spiked circle.


----------

